

RIP Michael Hart, founder of Project Gutenberg - joelanman
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/sep/17/michael-hart-kindle-ebooks?INTCMP=ILCNETTXT3487

======
0x12
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2971971>

